# Has Anyone Tried No.59 Factory Throwouts??



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

I am curious to know if anyone has tried a No 59 Factory Throwout, they are 6¼ x 45 and bundled with cello, no band, no box. I first purchased one in a very nice shop for $2.50 and am finding them much cheaper. I was surprised when I smoked my first and more so when I finished my third. Please let me know if anyone has tried them.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought a few bundles pre S chip. $10.95/bundle. $15.95 now. 

Look a little rough, short filler, but burn and draw nicely. Mild and one dimensional but consistent. Can't really expect much for less than a buck. I smoked them all and moved on.

If you look through docruger's threads he did a review.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you like them and the price is right, that is all that matters. I would love to get a cigar for $2 that gives me all the flavor and complexity I look for,,,so far the closest one is located in New York that is too far away for me to walk over and get a bundle. Good thing I know somebody who does live close. Enjoy the 59 Factory Thowouts!


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up on "docrugers thread" and the input

BTW, I got mine from Bonitas Smoke Shop for 86¢ includes shipping


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

for that price, might as well pick up a few to give it a run.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Didn't want to give anyone a bad impression of these, just an honest one. When I said I moved on, I started buying two other budget smokes. 

Famous 1000 Dominicans (another docruger review) in 3 bundle's at a time off auction for about the same price. 

Taboo Value blend look identical to the 59's (taste different, cost a few cents more when they are on sale). In my opinion are worth the extra cost.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to smoke them alot. My B&M ran out and I got on to seconds of Punch/Hoyo.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

sorry never tried one.


----------



## Robudda723 (Oct 6, 2009)

I smoke a couple a week when I am trying not to spend to much. For the price they do not seem to bad.

Rob


----------

